# Prayers for Dusty again please



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Heartfelt prayers for you and your dear Dusty...


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Huge prayers going out to Dusty that he finally gets clear of this nasty disease. What a brave, strong dog. Give him a big hug from us.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dusty will be at the top of my list. Many prayers for him and you all too. Hang tough sweet boy.... and let's beat this thing once and for all. GIve him some sweet hugs and kisses from Penny and Maggie (and me). Going right now to light a candle.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good healing thoughts headed out for Dusty in his time on need. Hope the Docs get every last trace this time. Please keep us posted.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Dusty is in my prayers....


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Sure hope Dusty can beat this nasty thing once and for all this time around.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Judie... I'm soooo sorry....

My prayers are with you and Dusty and your family.... Awww...I know you'll do the right thing for him. (((Hugs))) to you and him...

Please keep us posted tomorrow... and after...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Dusty is in my prayers, what a strong boy!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. I will keep Dusty in my prayers. He's such a beautiful boy.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Hugs and prayers going yr way for a safe operation and recovery!.You are a truly dedicated owner of a beautiful dog!.Keep us posted!.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Dusty.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

good thoughts & good hopes for precious Dusty


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, handsome Dusty. I am so sorry to hear his cancer returned. I love stories about him, and know how he is held dear. Hopefully, this will do it, and he will be free of this enemy of a disease.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll be thinking of you and Dusty!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't Give Up Brave Boy You Can Beat It
Lots Of Love & Warm Hugs From Across The Country


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

poor guy - Faith sends kisses


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Healing thoughts and prayers to Dusty! Hugs to you!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers out West to Dusty.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Prayers and Hugs coming from Pa. for Dusty from Moose and angel

beth, moose and angel


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Sending hugs and prayers..


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ohhhhhh Dusty my boy you get my breaks. Many prayers coming for a good outcome to this. Just as many as prayers for you also Judie.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

you and dusty have my prayers coming your way! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Sending prayers out to Dusty. 

Hugs,


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sending prayers for all of you.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Prayers and hugs coming to Dusty, your DH, and you. Hang in there, faith and modern medicine will bring a great outcome for Dusty! :smooch:


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Sending many many prayers your way...Best of luck in tomorrow's surgery. I'll be thinking of Dusty and you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Judie,
My prayers are with Dusty and you for beating this this terrible disease. Prayers for the doctors to treat him with all their skill and steady hands. Keeping positive thoughts for a full recovery.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Mucho prayers and hugs on their way to Dusty and the rest of the 'Dusty family'!

SJ


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers going out to Dusty!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

sorry to hear this news, will most certainly be thinking of Dusty and your family x


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Big old hugs and jingles and prayers and positive vibes in the universe for Dusty. Hope all goes well with surgery today. Please let us know.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Best Wishes, Thoughts, & Prayers for Dusty. He's certainly a trooper.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Many prayers and best wishes coming from northern BC for Dusty, and his human family during this difficult time. Remember to pray, think positive and look after yourself during this stressful time. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thinking and praying for you and Dusty today!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Prayers and hugs coming for you and your sweet Dusty. We'll all be thinking good thoughts and waiting for an update.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Many prayers being sent for a successful surgery for your beautiful boy Dusty!:smooch: We will all be waiting for an update on how things went.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Been praying for Dusty and family all morning. Can't wait for an update. Until then, prayers and candles continue.


----------



## donnaj03 (Jan 30, 2008)

We'll be praying hard Judie for Dusty. Please give him a big hug from all of us here at Atlanticgold.
Donna.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I looked at Dusty's picture on K9data again, and thought about him for a long while, wishing him strength and health. A while ago, after losing Raleigh to hemangiosarcoma, I begged Rhonda Hovan to tell me some things she learned about cancer that are promising, but not published or for sure yet. She said buffered low dose asprin was looking very helpful.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers from the crew in GA for Dusty and you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed for Dustyxxxx


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*you Got It Having Just Lost My Kaycee To Gastrointestinal Tumor In May, I Wish The Best For Your Dusty.*


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Here it is 4:00 pm and I just called the hospital. Dusty still hasn't had his surgery, but they said he will be in in the next hour. Surgery will be 1-1/2 to 2 hours long and then the surgeon will call us. Poor guy has been fasting since last night and he must be famished!
This waiting is killing us!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ramping it up especially while Dusty is in surgery !!!! Many, many prayers for skilled surgeons and the ability to completely rid him of this !!!!! Hang tough sweet Dusty !!!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm with you Betty--two voices sending the same prayers....


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahh Dusty, sending you the best thoughts, poor baby. This must be so hard for you I am sorry! You sound so brave though, keep thinking the best!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Dusty, but at least it sounds like this surgery will be at least a little easier on him. I'll be thinking of you and Dusty... keep us updated!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

THINKING OF YOU DUSTY


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, I'm nervous. Will check here again for news of beautiful Dusty before bed. Do you think Nugget knows some things about all this? Wishing well for Dusty and and for you.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Stepping up the prayers during his surgery...please let us know when you hear something.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

The vet just called and the news is not good. The mass is bigger than the xrays showed and he has removed what he could but the prognosis is very poor. Please pray for us to have the strength to let him go.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh god no! Judie, I am so sorry for you guys. I know you will find in your hearts what is right for your family and your Dusty. My thoughts, prayers, hopes and wishes are there with you always. Please call me if you need me and again continued prayers from us here. Sending big hugs please when you can let us know.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I am so very sorry. Prayers accompanied by tears for all of you...... sweet Dusty, you are much much loved.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Judie, Im sorry for the sad news, keeping Dusty and your family in my prayers,


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh Judie, this is so not what I expected to read...I hope that you can find the strength to do the right thing for Dusty and your family...keep the faith and continue to pray, miracles do happen. I will keep a candle burning and continue to pray for all of you. Sending my love and prayers...


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Judie,
For some reason I couldn't fall asleep and I knew I had to come down and check on Dusty. I am so sorry that the prognosis isn't good.
Somehow when we most need it, we find the strength to do what has to done. I wish I could tell you it will be ok, and that I was close enough to give you and Lew and hug, and especially Dusty. 
They are never with us long enough to suit us, but if is God's wish to have Dusty meet you at the Bridge, then all we can do is be thankful that you had him as long as you did. You loved him and he loved you. You gave him a great life and a wonderful time in the ring where he loved to be. 
Your friends are all here for you, just let us know what you need or want.
Blessing to Dusty and all your family.

Thinking of you all
Nancy


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

We just got back from the hospital where we said goodbye to our dear sweet boy. They kept him asleep until we got there as it was the best thing for him. He would have been in so much pain otherwise. The cancer had spread far too much and his quality of life over the remaining few weeks of his life would not have been good. He's resting at the bridge now and my heart is breaking to lose our heart dog. He was a once in a lifetime boy and the keeper of my heart.
Thank you everyone for your support and prayers.
RIP Dusty, we love you and will always be in our hearts. Thank for the beautiful journey you led us on.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Judie, I am so sorry for your loss. I sit and type in tears. Dusty will thank you for having the strength to let him go where he is free of all of this. My deepest condolences go out to you and your family. I know he was very loved and loved each of you. RIP Mr D it was a pleasure to have met you. Big hugs


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

DUSTYRD2 said:


> The vet just called and the news is not good. The mass is bigger than the xrays showed and he has removed what he could but the prognosis is very poor. Please pray for us to have the strength to let him go.


Oh, the tears are running down my face. Dusty, I am so sorry. Digging down deep to let Raleigh go when he had hemangiosarcoma was the single hardest thing I've ever done. I sang to him and held him in my arms, and it was surprisingly peaceful and cozy in the moment. Dusty has been loved and watched over by you from babyhood to sunset- and that is an awesome responsibility right now, but yet a comfort that his life was so jampacked with good things. He has known it all- the fields to run in, the snuggles, the show ring applause, the companionship of deeply loved ones human and canine, and he has been the father of young ones. He will close his eyes so trustfully, and he will not be frightened or in pain. I cannot even find the words to say the right thing bc it is just so sad to lose a boy with so much gusto and personality way too young.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dusty*

I am so sorry.
Dusty is a beautiful boy.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful heart dog. Run pain-free at the Bridge sweet Dusty. Sending you hugs across the miles...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so so very sorry. You gave him the final, most selfless gift..... that of freedom from his pain and illness. Bless you.... and God bless Dusty. Rest in Peace sweet boy.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

DUSTYRD2 said:


> We just got back from the hospital where we said goodbye to our dear sweet boy. They kept him asleep until we got there as it was the best thing for him. He would have been in so much pain otherwise. The cancer had spread far too much and his quality of life over the remaining few weeks of his life would not have been good. He's resting at the bridge now and my heart is breaking to lose our heart dog. He was a once in a lifetime boy and the keeper of my heart.
> Thank you everyone for your support and prayers.
> RIP Dusty, we love you and will always be in our hearts. Thank for the beautiful journey you led us on.


I wish I had the words to share comfort. Know I am curled up here in bed today with thought and prayers for you. God speed my Dusty boy you were such a talented and loved family member.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Judie...I am sobbing... I am soooo sorry. What a loss. Why oh why, I wish I knew...

I do know that you were the best mom to Dusty and that you did what best mom's do. The most unselfish act on your part was last night. But please remember too all the good experiences you gave him. Even his last months were filled with good experiences.

He was happy thanks to you... God Bless.... and love to you all...


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

My heart is breaking for you. I know there is very little I can say to comfort you at this time but just know I will keep you in my prayers. Dusty was such a beautiful boy.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I am soo very sorry to hear you had to let Dusty go. I can't imagine how hard it was for you to have to say goodbye so suddenly, but you did what was best for him as hard as that decision was. My deepest condolences on the loss of your beautiful boy Dusty. RIP sweet boy


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

_SO HARD TO SAY GOODBYE_
_HUGS TO YOU AND ALL THOSE WHOSE'S LIVES WERE TOUCHED BY DUSTY_
_FAREWELL SWEET BOY_
_RIP_


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Judie, you and I had a long chat about what Dusty really was. Not everyone is allowed the gift of such a dog. My heart aches with you and Lew.

Godspeed, Dusty.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Not, not, not what I hoped so hard for you both. I'm so very sorry. There just are no words to convey the depth of sadness you must feel.
Peace, Judie. Dusty loved you and will always be near.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Judie, Im so sorry, I know your heart must be breaking..... You gave Dusty so much love and a great life. KNow that hes looking down on you this morning pain free and he will be watching over you.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Judie,

I wish I knew what to say... my heart goes out to you and Lew. Be comforted by the thought that he is now playful and painfree at the bridge. When you need him most he will be there for you as the angel on your shoulder. 

If you need to talk just let me know...

In Love and Sympathy

Nancy


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh no. No, no, no. I am so, so sorry. I did not expect this either. I am at work and popped on to check and now here I sit with tears running down my face. My heart is breaking for you. Please accept my deepest sympathy. I hate this nasty disease. 

Godspeed sweet Dusty.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Thoughts of you and Dusty in our hearts. Don't know what to say. What a very sad day for you. At a time like this it is difficult for you to be happy that you had a heart dog and for all the time you and Dusty shared. At first all we seem to be aware of is the loss. You have our sympathy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you for giving your heart, soul & love to such a wonderful boy~and for showing that love by opeing the gate to the Bridge. As he plays and waits for you rest assured he will be watching over you daily. Play Hard Dusty~Godspeed.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Judie, I know nothing that I say can ease your pain...just know that I am thinking of you and your family. Dusty was a very lucky dog and your love for him will carry you through - cherish the memories and know that you are being thought about today and in the days to come.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Judie, I am so so sorry for your loss. Can't see the computer for the tears, and I know I can't find words to make it better. Dusty was such a sweet beautiful boy. I know some of these special ones are once in a lifetime experiences. I'm grateful you and Lew were the ones owned by Dusty. Thanks for sharing his beautiful life with us. I will never forget getting to share the celebration of that gorgeous boy's wins earlier this summer. Hugs to you and Lew. Run free, sweet Dusty, and watch over those you love.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all your love and support. Everything is just kind of numb right now. I walk around the house and he's everywhere I look, reminders of him, but he's not where he's supposed to be, sprawled out on the kitchen floor making sure nothing hits the floor, or curled up on the couch in "his" spot or waiting at the top of the stairs for Lew to come home. Nugget is lost too. He knows because we took him with us last nite to say goodbye. 

I know it will take time for this pain to lessen, but inside I'm also so mad about this cancer that takes our beloved friends from us before their time. I've been talking to Suzi Beber of Smiling Blue Skies through all this and there has to be some good come out of this tragedy so I'm thinking to get more involved in their campaign to fight this. They have a website www.smilingblueskies.com if you've never checked it out before. And feel free to call or email Suzi anytime. She's been a great resourse and comfort to many people going through this.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry...Dusty was a very special dog, we definitely saw that through your posts. You and your husband gave him more life than most dogs with that diagnosis get. 

Give Nugget a very big hug, he will be needing plenty of them, too.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Best wishes from Harley and I to Dusty to get back on the road to good health, and to you for hanging tough with Dusty and his needs.
Jerry


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Dusty, wish I had some words of comfort for you, Rest In Peace Dusty


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Judie, I am so very very sorry. I have been gone a few days for my grandson's birth. So very sad to come back to such heartbreaking news. My thoughts are with you and your family. Dusty was a once in a lifetime boy.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG I'm so so sorry. My heart aches for you. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss. May memories of Dusty comfort you.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of Dusty's passing. Please know my thoughts are with you and I hope that you will find comfort in your memories of Dusty. His story was a courageous one and gave everyone hope, but Dusty can now rest peacefully and doesn't need to fight this horrible disease any longer.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Extending my prayers and sympathies to you and the rest of your family during this difficult time. It is so hard to let them go . . .


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry and saddened to hear the news that you have had to let Dusty go to the bridge. I am sure that in your heart you know you have done the best thing for him, even though it means heartbreak for you. I know that words at the moment may be of little comfort to you, but sadly so many of us know what you are going through. From what I have read previously about your boy, he had one fantastic life full of joy and love.

If it should be that I grow weak
and pain does keep me from my sleep
then you must do what must be done
For this battle can't be won
You will be sad I understand
Don't let your grief stay your hand. 
For this day more than all the rest
Your love and friendship must stand the test
We've had so many happy years
What is to come will hold no fears,
You'll not want me to suffer, so
The Time has come, please let me go.
Take me where my needs they'll tend,
and please stay with me till the end.
Hold me tight and speak to me
Till my eyes no longer see.
I know in time you too will see
It is kindness that you did for me
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I've been saved.
Please do not grieve, it must be you
Who has this painful thing to do
We've been so close, we two, these years
Don't let your heart hold back it's tears. (anon)

Run free from pain, play hard with your new friends and sleep softly Dusty.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so very sorry. It is so hard to lose such a big part of our lives. I hope your memories comfort you and bring a smile. He's still with you, just silently.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about Dusty. He was an amazing dog with a beautiful spirit and loving heart. I am praying for you and Lew and hope you can find some peace. When I think of him, I remember the amazing story of him winning his last event. I hope you can find some peace in your memories of this beautiful boy. Run free sweet boy, know you are loved and missed.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm sorry I missed this yesterday. When you say there are reminders everywhere that's a good thing. Dusty is there and is going to stay there to keep you company. He will always be in your heart!


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Dusty will be in my prayers...hope he gets better soon!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Judie, I am so sorry. I feel your pain and I know I don't have the right words to say that will make it any easier. He is now pain free and running with all his friends. He will always be with you in your heart. Sending big hugs your way. RIP sweet Dusty.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so, so sorry, what a terrible loss. Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Dusty. You have our condolences. RIP sweet Dusty.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Judie, I am so sorry for your loss. It's awful under any circumstances, but your "heart dog" takes an especially hard toll. Your Dusty is at the bridge, where he's found many playmates and will wait patiently until you're together again. In the meantime, I'm wishing you peace as you wrestle with his passing.


----------



## donnaj03 (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh Judie, I was just reading the posts to see how Dusty was and my heart sank as I read the news. 

Please know we are thinking and praying for you all on the Atlantic coast tonight. 

I really don't know what else to say other then..I'm soooo sorry.

Donna.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I too missed this yesterday...
I am so very sorry to read of your tremendous loss. My heart aches for you as I know how hard it is to make the choice and have the strength to say goodbye to one's heart dog. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.

Godspeed sweet angel Dusty...run free sweet boy....


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Dusty, he was such a sweet boy. It is very heartbreaking, but you did what was best for him. My thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

So sorry I posted before getting thru the whole thread to date- prayers going out to you and your family- so sorry for your loss. May memories of him always bring a smile to your face- someday you will all be together again.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Phillyfisher said:


> So sorry I posted before getting thru the whole thread to date- prayers going out to you and your family- so sorry for your loss. May memories of him always bring a smile to your face- someday you will all be together again.


 No problem. The thread took a bad turn that we weren't expecting. I guess I should have started a new one. Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I too am so sorry. The greatest gifts you could give him you did. A loving home and family and letting him go when it was time. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Dusty.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

DUSTYRD2 said:


> RIP Dusty, we love you and will always be in our hearts. Thank for the beautiful journey you led us on.


Oh Judie
I just found this and I am soo very sorry for your loss of your grand old man. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this most difficult time...there has been so much loss of late Godspeed Dusty...


----------

